# ViaAqua (Via Aqua) Aquariums



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Does anyone know of a distributor of ViaAqua Aquariums on the East Coast USA (thinking New York City or thereabouts)?

I like the look of their tanks and the dimensions seem especially applicable to planted designs. ViaAqua's website has a list of the dimensions as follows:

http://www.commodityaxis.com/index2.htm

I am a bit tired of struggling with All Glass Aquariums narrow slightly ugly tanks and have not yet thought of ordering from Glass Cages.....

Thanks in advance.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't know of any ViaAqua distributors, but I did look at that site. That aquarium brand seems to like designing really tall aquariums --too tall for their actual width. You'll probably have to do a lot of light retrofitting as well.

Carlos


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree, they are really tall and would take a lot to get the right lighting intensity.

IMO, I don't find the All Glass aquariums at all ugly, and they do offer things other than your normal rectangle. I like the fact that they are practicle for most applications as well as quality built. 
After all, it's what you do inside the tank that can make it truely outstanding, or blah....


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

I wrote to Via-Aqua a few months back looking for east coast distributors. They sent me back links to 3 places in Calif. An AGA now owns me.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

The CTR-1000 is 39"X19"X20" which seems to me pretty plant friendly and leaves a little scope for having a fore- mid- and back-ground. 30g tanks that AGA offer only have 12-13" of front to bank which leaves very little room, in my opinion. The standard 55g US AGA tank is also a bit constricted. I also like the round front corners of the ViaAqua tanks.

Everyone to his/her own tank style.... but it is nice to have some choice - all too easy to be lumped with AGA or Oceanic Systems (an AGA subsidiary).

Andrew Cribb


----------



## jakefish (Jun 1, 2004)

yes via aqua are awesome tanks i should know i own the 28 they are all built in meaning no external pumps and stuff and the lighting is very good they come equipt with plant grow flourescent fixtures but they are regular no bulbs and the tanks can be a little on the steep side price with my 28 was 200 i think hth anyone looking in to these and i live in florida but idk of any east coast suppliers 

jake


----------

